# Concorde Pump



## Gary Gtec (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi

need a little advice. my concorde pump has gone really stiff and there seems to be a build of a black substance at top of pumpwhere the main shaft goes through pump head. does this mean that a seal or something as gone? if so and I replace seal/s is there oil or a lubricant I need to use? any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It sounds like the seal in the top of the pump has failed. These are replaceable, and easy to fit. As for lube I use silicone spray, but cooking oil works well to. Check out the part diagram in the link below, this is for Tape Tech but most are a similar design. The part you are looking for is #4627.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/TapeTech-Pump-Parts/


----------



## Gary Gtec (Jul 22, 2015)

hi gazman

thanks for the advice and links much appreciated pal.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I had that exact issue, the pump functioned, but it was VERY hard to pump. Once I got around to "fixing" it, it works better than my newer pump. Here's what I did.

take the pump apart, pull the piston out, inside of the top there should be a thin plastic bushing, take that out and clean around in there well. I had to use a small wire brush. Reinstall everything, should be good to go. If you want you could get a rebuild kit at this time, but I didn't.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Let me know if you need pump parts.


----------



## Gary Gtec (Jul 22, 2015)

will do thanks haven't had time at moment im flat out with work will try and clean it as fr8train said and if no luck ill give you a shout cheers guys ;-)


----------

